# Can't Install Framework 3.0 Or 3.5 - Help Please



## Shadowmarkus (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I got some programs wich require me to install 3.5, and i just can't. Some of my programs stopped working a day ago, and from then i have tryied formatting to get it workin'

First i had Tinyxp Rev09 (my programs worked there, but stopped working)

So i installed Xp performance edition, didn't work either.

And then i went back to Tinyxp Rev09, and it works fine exept i cant install Frameworks higher than 2.0. 

Heres the errors i get with 3.0:

EventType : wap10setup P1 : 13165 P2 : 3.0.04506.30_waprtm_x86_sfx 
P3 : mc P4 : inst P5 : f 
P6 : dd_ca_installxwsregexe_x86.3643236f_fc70_11d3 P7 : 0 P8 : 1603
P9 : - P10 : windows communic 

Heres the errors i get with 3.5:

EventType : visualstudio8setup P1 : 14001 
P2 : 3.5.21022.08_orcas_x86_net P3 : mc P4 : inst P5 : f 
P6 : dd_ca_installxwsregexe_x86.3643236f_fc70_11d3 P7 : 0 P8 : 1603
P9 : - P10 : gencomp780_{12cd 

And when install fails, they create a error log, wich i will ofcourse also attatch. 

Hope someone can help me! Im desperatly in need of help here

Markus


----------



## jason.m (Oct 16, 2008)

Are you trying to install the framework using the full downloaded version or the shim (online) installer? I've run into problems using the shim installer before that were resolved by simply using the full blown version


----------



## pvc_ (Feb 18, 2008)

are you trying to install the express edition from an installed CD?


----------

